# ¿Cómo se lee la X?



## natasha2000

Hola a tothom!

Según lo tengo entendido, la X se puede leer como ks/gz o como sh en catalán. Según mís conclusiones, en principio de la palabra se lee como ch, y si está "dentro" de la palabra, se lee como sh. ejemplo:

Como sh:
xec
xarnego
xilè
xistorra
caixa
maduixa
mexicà
coneixer

Como ks/gz, sería en las palabras de origen extranjero, como taxi. 

¿Hay casos cuando se lee como ch? Sé que en Valencia lo pronuncian como ch en prncipio de la palabra....

¿Existe alguna regla más, o eso es todo?


----------



## betulina

Hola, Natasha 

Em sonava haver-ne parlat i he trobat aquest thread. Suposo que et servirà, però si hi ha res que no et queda clar, ja saps. 

Salut i bon any!


----------



## natasha2000

Moltes gràcies, Betulina

A ver... ¿A qué te refieres cuando dices "0dialectos orientales" y "dialectos occidentales"? ¿Al català i valencià, u otra cosa?

Es correcto entoces decir que se lee como gz en las palabras de origen extranjero (inglés)? Todas las palabras que has mencionado son de origen inglés, o sólo me parece a mí? (examen, index, hèlix, taxi...)

¿Cómo lees la palabra xarnego? Como la sh?


----------



## betulina

Hola, Natasha,



natasha2000 said:


> A ver... ¿A qué te refieres cuando dices "0dialectos orientales" y "dialectos occidentales"? ¿Al català i valencià, u otra cosa?



No, va más allá. Los dialectos "orientales" son los que se hablan, a grandes rasgos, en las provincias catalanas de Girona y Barcelona y media Tarragona, la Catalunya nord y las Islas Baleares, y los "occidentales" son los del País Valencià, la otra mitad de Tarragona (terres de l'Ebre) y Lleida. En este aspecto, sin embargo, todo el tarragoní coge la característica del occidental (se dice que se considera "un dialecto de transición"). 



> Es correcto entoces decir que se lee como gz en las palabras de origen extranjero (inglés)? Todas las palabras que has mencionado son de origen inglés, o sólo me parece a mí? (examen, index, hèlix, taxi...)



No, no tiene nada que ver, en mi opinión. Depende de la posición del sonido. De hecho, en "examen" es "gz" (sonora), pero en "índex" es "ks" (sorda). Sólo depende de la posición. En estos casos de sonido compuesto, la pronunciación es igual en todo el dominio lingüístico. En donde varía es en el sonido "simple" y según la posición.



> ¿Cómo lees la palabra xarnego? Como la sh?



Yo, como hablante del dialecto central (oriental), lo pronuncio "sharnegu", aunque cada vez más se oye "charnegu", como "chocolata", "chec", etc. En los dialectos occidentales hacen "charnego" (pero que algún hablante occidental nos lo confirme  ).


----------



## natasha2000

Gracias por tus respuestas.

Entonces, sería correcto decir que los dialectos occidentales tienen una pronunciación más cercana a la pronunciación de castellano?


----------



## betulina

En eso no me atrevo a opinar con demasiada firmeza. Supongo que en este aspecto en concreto, en el caso de la pronunciación de la "x" a inicio de palabra, sí, porque se hace igual (almenos a mi oída). De todos modos, es un rasgo propio del habla.


----------



## natasha2000

betulina said:


> En eso no me atrevo a opinar con demasiada firmeza. Supongo que en este aspecto en concreto, en el caso de la pronunciación de la "x" a inicio de palabra, sí, porque se hace igual (almenos a mi oída). De todos modos, es un rasgo propio del habla.


 
Aparte de la X también tenía en cuenta la pronunciación de la O al final de la misma palabra. O sea, ya son dos puntos, no sólo uno (aislado)...


----------



## betulina

Sí, claro, porque la O átona no la neutralizan a U ni la A y la E átonas a la vocal neutra de los dialectos orientales.


----------



## natasha2000

Muchas gracias por tus respuestas. Me han ayudado mucho.


----------



## betulina

De res, Natasha, me n'alegro.  Però a veure si algun company ens hi pot dir alguna cosa més. 

Bona nit.


----------



## Outsider

Hola. 



betulina said:


> No, no tiene nada que ver, en mi opinión. Depende de la posición del sonido. De hecho, en "examen" es "gz" (sonora), pero en "índex" es "ks" (sorda). Sólo depende de la posición. En estos casos de sonido compuesto, la pronunciación es igual en todo el dominio lingüístico. En donde varía es en el sonido "simple" y según la posición.


En portugués pasa lo mismo, pero yo diría que depende de las dos cosas: del origen de la palabra y de la posición de la 'x'. Las pronuncias [ks] y [gz] sólo aparecen en latinismos o helenismos recientes. En las palabras más antiguas, se lee siempre [sh].


----------



## betulina

Olá, Outsider, 

Sí, quizás antes he generalizado demasiado. Natasha ha mencionado el inglés y me he limitado a eso. Tienes razón, en catalán es igual. El sonido compuesto (ks/gz) aparece en cultismos (latinismos, helenismos...), en el resto es "sh" o "ch" para según qué posición y en según qué dialecto. Gracias por la apreciación!

Natasha, espero que esto aclare más las cosas.


----------



## ampurdan

En efecto, pero no hay que olvidar que hay muchos, muchos latinismos en catalán, que yo no las considerararía de origen extranjero: extraordinari, exorbitant, exemple, extirpar, etc.


----------



## betulina

Exacto, Ampurdan, yo tampoco, por eso cuando Natasha dijo lo de las palabras de origen extranjero no pensé en los latinismos, sólo me venían las palabras del inglés o así, y en estos casos la pronunciación de la 'x' no creo que se vea afectada; sólo en los cultismos, como dijo Outsider.


----------



## Samaruc

Generalizando, mi pronunciación de la X (en catalán de València) es la siguiente:

Inicio de palabra:

Imposible definir un patrón, hay palabras en las que la pronuncio como "SH" y palabras en que suena "CH".
SH: Xixona, Xavier, xenòfob...
CH: Xocolata, xiquet...
Generalizando, se suele decir que a principio de palabra los orientales pronuncian "SH" y los occidentales pronunciamos "CH", pero esto creo que falla bastante puesto que yo pronuncio algunas de estas "X" como "SH" y he oído a más de un oriental pronunciarlas como "CH".

Interior o fin de palabra:

Tras "I" o "U semiconsonántica": "SH"

Caixa, disbauxa, eixir...
Excepciones en que suena "KS/GZ": fixar, elixir...
Tras el resto de vocales: "KS/GZ"

Examen, èxit, taxa, òxid...
Tras consonante: "CH"

Enganxar, punxar, carxot...
Se suele decir que los occidentales pronunciamos "CH" y los orientales pronuncian "SH". En lo que respecta a los occidentales, diría que es cierto, pero en el caso de los orientales, me da la impresión que son muchos los que también pronuncian "CH" tras consonante.
Excepciones en que suena "KS": linx, esfinx...

No obstante, seguro que hay más excepciones...


----------



## natasha2000

Gracias a todos por las aportaciones.

Betulina, siento por no explicarme bien, de hecho, también pensaba a latinismos y las palabras de origen griego, pero la primera palabra que me vino a cabeza era taxi, y como no había los taxis en la época de los Romanos, esribí, extranjerismos de inglés..


----------



## sept69

natasha2000 said:


> Hola a tothom!
> 
> Según lo tengo entendido, la X se puede leer como ks/gz o como sh en catalán. Según mís conclusiones, en principio de la palabra se lee como ch, y si está "dentro" de la palabra, se lee como sh. ejemplo:
> 
> Como sh:
> xec
> xarnego
> xilè
> xistorra
> caixa
> maduixa
> mexicà
> coneixer
> 
> Como ks/gz, sería en las palabras de origen extranjero, como taxi.
> 
> ¿Hay casos cuando se lee como ch? Sé que en Valencia lo pronuncian como ch en prncipio de la palabra....
> 
> ¿Existe alguna regla más, o eso es todo?


 

pues con los ojos.. sons cosonàntics: es un alveolar - fricatiu fijate que la interrupcion del aire...


----------



## Domtom

-


Samaruc said:


> Tras "I" o "U semiconsonántica": "SH"
> 
> Caixa, disbauxa, eixir...
> Excepciones en que suena "KS/GZ": fixar, elixir...


 

Segons vaig aprendre al batxillerat, la *i *devant de *x *, és muda. No obstant, encara sento gent que volen parlar tant "bé" el català, que diuen... _La Ca*iii*xa_ !
-​


----------



## megane_wang

Hola Domtom,

Com també s'explicava en aquest post, depèn del dialecte.

Per cert, corregim-ho per quan aparegui en Panjabi per aquí: "la *i devant* de *x *, és muda", és "*davant*" 

Salut a tots i bon cap de setmana !!!


----------



## ryba

Hola, Samaruc.


Samaruc said:


> Generalizando, mi pronunciación de la X (en catalán de València) es la siguiente:
> 
> 
> Inicio de palabra:
> 
> Imposible definir un patrón, hay palabras en las que la pronuncio como "SH" y palabras en que suena "CH".
> SH: Xixona, Xavier, xenòfob...
> CH: Xocolata, xiquet...


 I què tal un criteri etimològic?

Les paraules que en castellà modern es pronuncien amb jota (castellana, clar: [x] o ) i en castellà antic es pronunciaven [ʃ], és a dir /sh/, les pronuncies [ʃ]: _Xixona_, _Xavier_ (cast.: _Jijona_, _Javier_).

Les que en castellà modern estàndard es pronuncien [tʃ] /ch/, les pronuncies [tʃ]: _xocolata_, _xiquet_.

PS: Faig servir comparacions amb la llengua castellana perquè, de fet, desconec els detalls de l'evolució d'aquests sons i no en puc parlar en termes purament etimològics.

Salut!
(Correccions benvingudes, com sempre.)


----------



## Samaruc

ryba said:


> Hola, Samaruc.
> I què tal un criteri etimològic?
> 
> Les paraules que en castellà modern es pronuncien amb jota (castellana, clar: [x] o ) i en castellà antic es pronunciaven [ʃ], és a dir /sh/, les pronuncies [ʃ]: _Xixona_, _Xavier_ (cast.: _Jijona_, _Javier_).
> 
> Les que en castellà modern estàndard es pronuncien [tʃ] /ch/, les pronuncies [tʃ]: _xocolata_, _xiquet_.
> 
> PS: Faig servir comparacions amb la llengua castellana perquè, de fet, desconec els detalls de l'evolució d'aquests sons i no en puc parlar en termes purament etimològics.
> 
> Salut!
> (Correccions benvingudes, com sempre.)




Hola Ryba,

Doncs em sembla una bona troballa per la teua part... Si més no, en els exemples que vaig posar i en altres que em vénen al cap sí que sembla succeir això que dius... No sé si hi haurà excepcions, probablement sí, però ara mateix no se me n'acut cap...

Salut i bon cap de setmana!

PD: Escrius un català perfecte, no et cal cap correcció... Si més no, jo no he trobat res que s'haja de corregir en el teu text... Un 10!


----------



## rtwsktp

natasha2000 said:


> Como sh:
> xec
> xarnego
> xilè
> xistorra
> caixa
> maduixa
> me*x*icà
> coneixer



Només afegir que jo, que sóc d'Igualada, no pronuncio la ics de "mexicà" com a sh , diria més aviat que és una _ks_


----------



## ryba

Moltíssimes gràcies, Samaruc!!!
Vaja bé.

Hola, rtwsktp.


rtwsktp said:


> Només afegir que jo, que sóc d'Igualada, no pronuncio la ics de "mexicà" com a sh , diria més aviat que és una _ks_


Ha aparegut darrerament un _thread_ sobre la pronúncia de la paraula Mèxic: Pronunciación Mèxic.

Salutacions.


----------

